# Splash shields remove or not?



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I live in the Pacific NW and am currently finishing up the NX2K front brake upgrade and was concidering wether or not to remove or just trim the splash shields. I would rather remove them, for a little more cooling effect, but am worried that by completely removing them, I will greatly reduce my wet braking capability. Since I do 500-600 miles of highway driving in the land of constant rain, I need good wet braking capability. So what's the verdict?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I noticed no difference. The splash shields don't prevent water from reaching the rotors, only reduces the dousing.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

The only difference I noticed was a first stop with cold brakes after going through a puddle. After that, there was no effect I could tell.


----------

